# Joining BCA



## Khaled111 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello!

I just registered here at Expat Forum, so I really have no idea how to go on about this, so I thought about replying to this thread.

How can I join the BCA? I'm an expat (Syrian) and I'm 17 if that matters, do they accept minors? I'm only a few months away from 18, or do I have to apply for a family membership if there is such thing, also, what are the fees! Thank you very much, and once again, sorry, I'm too confused so I'm not even sure that this is in the right place!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Khaled111 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just registered here at Expat Forum, so I really have no idea how to go on about this, so I thought about replying to this thread.
> 
> How can I join the BCA? I'm an expat (Syrian) and I'm 17 if that matters, do they accept minors? I'm only a few months away from 18, or do I have to apply for a family membership if there is such thing, also, what are the fees! Thank you very much, and once again, sorry, I'm too confused so I'm not even sure that this is in the right place!



As you will see i have moved your post into the main section where hopefully more people will see it.

Not sure if you will be able to join the BCA as it's a British club but no harm in trying so here is a link to the membership forms,or you could just pop along and ask them.Membership Application


----------

